# EPO Test?



## Boxer3 (Oct 24, 2007)

Anyone have the inside scoop on an upcoming EPO test? I know they had a supervisor test - a few months back. Any info would be helpful ... Thanks!


----------



## Boxer3 (Oct 24, 2007)

I've taken the test before ... your right NOT easy. I know they gave one in June "05" - just wondering if there is talk of another one in the near future. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

LawMan3 said:


> getting on the EP is EXTREMELY difficult from what I've been told.


Unlike the CS test, the EPO test actually tests (or did test) your knowledge of environmental and fish & game laws; I scored a blistering 52% when I took it 20+ years ago, because I was guessing on 3/4 of the questions.


----------

